# First bowfishing outing



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I glanced one my first shot, connected my second shot only to have the line break right as we grab the arrow. My buddy landed this one at 11 lb 9 oz


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

Way too cool!!!


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Its too much fun isnt it?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> Its too much fun isnt it?


I must say, I am addicted; I will be trying it again soon.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

This thread makes me hungry, yum carp! :shock: :lol: -)O(-


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

Congrats on your first. I don't know anyone that shoots their first carp and then says they will never do that again. It is way too addicting! :lol:


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

jahan said:


> This thread makes me hungry, yum carp! :shock: :lol: -)O(-


They are beautiful aren't they. Makes my mouth water just looking at these pictures.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

We later thought of using it as bait for the cats----have you ever tried to do that? Those things are bullet proof, just not arrow proof. Their scales are just over an inch square (at this size) and they are tough. I finally managed a little chunk....man, what a pain! It honestly did not look all that bad looking at the meat. Apparently the Euros and middle easterners think we are crazy eating that trashy trout and passing on the good stuff. -)O(-


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

I have used carp meat to fish for big cats for years...it's best to cut the chunks up into 1.5 inch squares and let them sit in the sun for a few hours...nice and stinky! The Catfish love em!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

wapiti67 said:


> I have used carp meat to fish for big cats for years...it's best to cut the chunks up into 1.5 inch squares and let them sit in the sun for a few hours...nice and stinky! The Catfish love em!


+1 Riverrat taught me to beat the crap out of them while they are still alive and infuse the meat with some blood. Works good. IMO carp meat is the best big cat bait.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Mountain Time said:


> jahan said:
> 
> 
> > This thread makes me hungry, yum carp! :shock: :lol: -)O(-
> ...


I would show the pics later of how we prepared the fillets, but I don't want you drooling on the keyboard.


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

My facebook pic is a pic of me and a carp I shot, and my uncle suggested that I try catching fish with it. I've never tried it. I'm just glad to hear he's not insane! haha. 

They make VERY good fertilizer though! 
Nice shooting! Its pretty addicting huh!?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

congrats on your first fish.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

I'll let the cats eat worms, I'll keep the carp for my skillet!! Carp are good to eat, it is all in the mind!


----------

